# LRC Fall FT Open for Entries



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

LRC's Fall FT is now open for entries on EE. Dates are 9/18/09 - 9/20/09. Location = Rebel Ridge Farms/C&D Canal Retriever Training Area. Entries close 9/8/09.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

zoomerang said:


> LRC's Fall FT is now open for entries on EE. Dates are 9/18/09 - 9/20/09. Location = Rebel Ridge Farms/C&D Canal Retriever Training Area. *Entries close 9/8/09*.



That's tomorrow,Tues the 8Th !!!


john


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Entries close tonight!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you know where the Q or Open is being held?


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

if you get to the canal entrance and there are no signs, run over to Lynns, or vice versa, depending on which direction you're arriving from

they are only about 3 miles apart if you are not firmiliar with the layout


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any callbacks on the Q or Open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks going to the landblind

1,3,5,6,7,9,11,13,15,16,17,20,23,24,25,28,29,31,32,33,34,35,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,
45,48,49,51,52,53,56

36 total

All I know about the Qual is that they finished the waterblind and I think they had 17 to the waterblind...sorry I dont have any numbers.
________
Dc Medical Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

any updates on the amateaur?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateaur CBs going to the land blind:
1,2,4,5,6,12,13,21,22,25,27,29,30,32,36,38,40,41,42,43,45,51,53,54,55


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks going to the last series

3,5,9,13,16,24,35,40,48,49,53

11 total
________
ARIZONA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I heard that Patty Jordan won the "Q" with "Odin" ,#15 General Lee's Odin Capote owner Lee Holcombe.

Congratulations to Lee, Patty, and Odin !!!!!!!

John


----------



## NJ_H2OFWLR (Mar 1, 2006)

You heard right John. Had the pleasure to congratulate them at the photo shoot.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amat Callbacks to 4th

21, 27, 41, 42, 53 ,54, 55


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open

1st 48 Nubian V NEW FC-AFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mick Presco Congratulations!!!

2nd- 3FC AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes Dr. Stonesifer H-Ed Forry

3rd Sugarfoot's No Spin Zone, MH Myra and Steve Fuguet Myra Fuguet 

4th Cropper's Good & Plenty Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 

Res Jam Elmwood No Moon's Big Dipper MH Ed & Nellie Morrill W. L. Thompson 
Jams Roughwater's Midnight Charge, SH Myra and Steve Fuguet Myra Fuguet 
Coastal Midlife Drive Time Dan Lawler Ed Forry 
RAMMINS PEANUT BUTTER BOHN randy bohn Mindy Bohn/Randy Bohn


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby

1St Tucquan's Ode to Sweetness JH Louis Rouleau II Lou Rouleau/Jeff Edwards/Tom Ford 
2ndSqueeze Play II Paul Brown Paul Brown/Jim Van Engen 
3rd Graden Windshear Alert Milly Welsh/Charlie Hayden H- Tony Hunt
4th Fowlers Perfect Storm Chad Reedy Chad Reedy 
Res J- Brink's Little Bit of Devil steve ferguson Steve Ferguson


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Good job Paul Brown and Chad Reedy!

Mike


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

WAY TO GO Nubian and Mick!
Congratulations to all.

David Barrow


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Derby
> 
> 1St Tucquan's Ode to Sweetness JH Louis Rouleau II Lou Rouleau/Jeff Edwards/*Tom Ford *
> 2ndSqueeze Play II Paul Brown Paul Brown/Jim Van Engen
> ...



Way to go Tom!!!



MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Open
> 1st 48 Nubian V NEW FC-AFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mick Presco Congratulations!!!
> 2nd- 3FC AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes Dr. Stonesifer H-Ed Forry
> *3rd Sugarfoot's No Spin Zone, MH Myra and Steve Fuguet Myra Fuguet *
> ...


Good job Myra !!!!!!

................... and Congratulations to all.

john


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Yahoo Mick!!!!!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

1st Bark Clark and FC-AFC Ruby!!!
2nd Charlie Hayden and FC-AFC Bunny
3rd
4th
I am not sure of the 3rd and 4th I know that it was Myra Fuguet with Charge and Newt Cropper but I am not sure which way it went.... sorry guys I dont want to get them mixed up

Res Jam went to Richard Barnes

Congratulations!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> I am not sure of the 3rd and 4th I know that it was *Myra Fuguet with Charge *and Newt Cropper but I am not sure which way it went.... sorry guys I dont want to get them mixed up


Wow Myra Nice weekend 

................... and again Congratulations to all others who placed or JAMed.

john


----------



## tucquantillman (Sep 25, 2007)

Way to go Tom Ford! you have been a true friend and training "Partner". Congrats Louie on your son and thanks to both of you guys for believing. It has been a great ride sorry to see it coming to an end.

Jeff


----------

